# 5 week Old Roller Question..



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a roller pigeon that is 5 weeks old today. He has been fine up to today. He is active and alert, but can not move his legs to well and when moving back and forth puts his wings out to his side and scrambles. I noticed he has not had too many passes today. (2 small total) Eaten once and two small water sips, but his chest is still full since feeding. Also under his rear tail feathers it seems full. Could it be that he is backed up and just hasn't releases it all yet? Could that be a problem why he isn't walking. He is fine when held but scrambles like a injured bird when put down. Also he is caged alone and has no other birds around to harm him.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

There is a serious problem with your bird. It may be various diseases, but Canker or Salmonella are most probable. 
Separate him from other birds.
Keep him warm.
Can you take him to the Vet?
Do you have any medicine.
Wash his vent with warm water. Clean it well. And dry it.
Check for smell in his mouth.
Any yellowish growth in the throat?
You need to act quickly.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I have just given him his second bath today. He is alert but can not walk still. Just flaps wings to move around. No vet to take him too. What kind of medicine are you talking about? Also no smell nor yellowish growth in throat. Is this dangerous toward humans or just other birds? Also, the vent.. not use with that term. Is that the rear end? If it is, the cleaning you spoke off, is it just the outside or also the opening? Any direction is helpful.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Still today he is not moving his legs. Active in the head.neck and wings... but has not had any passings at all. Crop is full but have only given him a sip of water. Is there any medicine or will he finally release it all soon? Has not became weak.


----------

